
The Purism Librem Mini - aquabeagle
https://puri.sm/posts/announcing-the-purism-librem-mini/
======
RegnisGnaw
I am almost tempted by it, but I'm really worried about the WiFi.

Networking 1 RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet LAN, optional WiFi 802.11n (2.4/5.0 GHz)
via Atheros ATH9k module

No AC? 802.11n is 10 years old.

------
louib
Thunderbolt 3 ports would've been nice, especially when comparing to the new
Mac mini that has 4 Thunderbolt 3 ports.

If it's like the Librem13 and Librem15, the usb-c port is data only.

------
RMPR
Seems like a pretty useful gadget to have, unfortunately the price is a deal
breaker for me.

------
crudbug
Dual Port Ethernet/8GB-DDR/256GB-SSD; $499 this is a winner !

